# Is there a deadline for receiving your P60?



## sandrat (19 Feb 2010)

I am just wondering because I didn't get mine for 2009 and my husband got his weeks ago.


----------



## DB74 (19 Feb 2010)

15-Feb-2010 is the legal deadline


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2010)

I got my P60 (and Income Levy/Pension-Related Deduction Certificates) from the HSE yesterday.


----------



## sandrat (24 Feb 2010)

Still no sign of mine. Any exclusions for public sector employers on the deadline?


----------



## Papercut (24 Feb 2010)

The chances are that it's already printed & could well be sitting in a box waiting to be posted or sorted etc. If you need it ugently you could give your payroll division a ring & they _might_ be able to fish it out for you or at least let you know when to expect it. It's worth a try!


----------



## becky (24 Feb 2010)

I remember working in payroll in 1997 (HSE) and we issued P60's in July (this was when the tax year commenced in April).  Revenue weren't too happy with us but we weren't fined.


----------



## sandrat (24 Feb 2010)

ring payroll, are you crazy? tomorrow is pay day and I want to get paid! I'm hoping it will be issued tomorrow as that is when payslips are issued but payslips are now electronic. I'll ring them after the pay is done so maybe Friday!


----------

